# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Παιχνιδομηχανή >  Xbox-επισκευη

## Kraig

Εκανα εγκατασταση ενος τσιπ για το xbox αλλα δυστηχως επειδη το φορτωσα με λαθος bios,επρεπε να βαλω αλλο.Το εκανα αλλα οταν εβγαλα το πρωτο "εσκισα" 2 αγωγους απο την πλακετα διπλα απο το LPC Bus και ξεκολλησε κ ενα εξαρτημα c7d2 απο την πανω πλευρα.Τωρα το xbox παιχει κανονικα αλλα δεν εχει καθολου ηχο.

Υπαρχει τροπος να το διορθωσω?

Προσπαθησα να απλωσω καλαι στους αγωγους αλλα δεν κολλαει επανω στην πλακετα.

----------


## gsmaster

Για τους αγωγούς που "έσκισες" ξύσε λίγο την πρασινάδα για να πιάσει η κόλληση. Αλλιώς βάλε καλωδιάκια απο κοντινές νησίδες. 
Το εξάρτημα που ξεκόλλησες, απλά ξανακόλλα το!

----------


## Kraig

"Για τους αγωγούς που "έσκισες" ξύσε λίγο την πρασινάδα για να πιάσει η κόλληση. Αλλιώς βάλε καλωδιάκια απο κοντινές νησίδες. "

Μου φευγουν κ οι αγωγοι δυστηχως μαζι με την πρασιναδα

"Το εξάρτημα που ξεκόλλησες, απλά ξανακόλλα το!"

Το χασαμε  :Smile:

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ_1

Τωρα που βγηκε το νεο X-BOX ευκαιρια να το αγορασεις...!!!

----------


## Kraig

Θα το κανω οταν βγει τσιπακι  :Smile:

----------


## gsmaster

> "Για τους αγωγούς που "έσκισες" ξύσε λίγο την πρασινάδα για να πιάσει η κόλληση. Αλλιώς βάλε καλωδιάκια απο κοντινές νησίδες. "
> 
> Μου φευγουν κ οι αγωγοι δυστηχως μαζι με την πρασιναδα
> 
> "Το εξάρτημα που ξεκόλλησες, απλά ξανακόλλα το!"
> 
> Το χασαμε


Τότε κόλλα συρματάκι σε κοντινές νησίδες.

Αφού το έχασες, ψάξε να βρείς κανένα χαλασμένο/σπασμένο/καμένο για να πάρεις το τσιπάκι απο εκεί.  :Wink:

----------


## triplex

Εχει ηδη βγει :P μονο που δεν κυκλοφορησε ακομη
http://www.icemodchip.com/

----------


## Kraig

Ειχα διαβασει οτι ενδεχεται να ειναι απατη.Αντιγραφω απο το xboxgr.com:

"Τίποτα δεν είναι σίγουρο ακόμα. Το μόνο σίγουρο ότι κάτι βρωμάει στην υπόθεση. Ένα image στην κεντρική σελίδα του ice chip που υποτίθεται ότι δείχνει το modchip είναι απλά κλεμμένο από ένα άλλο άσχετο site. Κι’όπως φαίνεται δεν έχει καμία σχέση η φωτογραφία με modchip.
Απ’την άλλη ήδη υπάρχουν official resellers του ice chip κάποια γνωστά sites που εμπορεύονται modchips.
Stay tuned για περισσότερα νέα."

Για το c7d2 βρηκα τι ειναι απο το xbox scene.

Προμηθευτηκα κολλητηρι ANTEX (33 ευρω το πηρα) + την πιο μικρη μυτη + κολληση με 2% ασημι και θα το κανω.θα το επιχειρησω μετα τις 23 για να μου φεορυν πισω την ψηφιακη μηχανη(οι αγωγοι ειναι τοσο πολλοι + τοσο κοντα που δυσκολευομαι να ακολουθησω τις γραμμες να δω που τερματιζουν κ θα το βγαλω φωτο απο την ψηφιακη κ θα το δω απο το pc)

----------

